# Skidkings Vbc Skidtober Fall Color Classic ride Pics



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 21, 2019)

Well what a fantastic day with the Skidkings Vintage bicycle club Fall Color Classic yesterday Sunday October 20th at Snoqualmie Falls Washington. Even though the weather forecast called for 80 plus percent precipitation, barely any showed its wet face , the SKIDGOD was nice to us again! A fantastic day for all I heard 40 members were treated some of the most beautiful fall colors I have seen in years ,absolutely picture perfect. Mother nature gave us a treat, that no camera can duplicate,  but what memory's of such a fun day with vibrant colors and fantastic friends riding the trails .. Thank you to all who showed up and thank you to Pete's bar and grill in Carnation Washington for hosting us again. Enjoy !


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 21, 2019)

A nd a few more ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 21, 2019)

here is a cool video by Ron Cook...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10219928688904435


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 21, 2019)

Since our seasons down here, tend to be, Earthquake, Fire, and Mudslide, we’re going to have to make the trek up there for the Seasons Fall Color ride sometime.
It looks like everyone had a blast.
Thanks, for posting.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 21, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> Since our seasons down here, tend to be, Earthquake, Fire, and Mudslide, we’re going to have to make the trek up there for the Seasons Fall Color ride sometime.
> It looks like everyone had a blast.
> Thanks, for posting.



Ride on! Just give us a heads up and we can do it..The FALL COLOR CLASSIC happeneds in October so maybe see ya next year..


----------



## frampton (Oct 21, 2019)

Thanks Gary.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 22, 2019)

Great pics Gary!


----------

